# wie heißt dieses Lied?



## chriss95 (18. Dezember 2010)

Hey leute 
2 sachen
1)
http://de.sevenload.com/videos/zq7nhYo-World-of-Warcraft-GM-Power
wie heißt das 2te lied in dem video (das erste ist von Sean Pal des weisich ber net wie das 2te heist
und 
2)
kennt ihr ein Programm mit dem man bei Sevenload kostenlos die videos runterladen kann (wie mit einem Youtube downloader)
ps: mit ashampoo clipfinder gehts net habich schon ausprobiert
danke schonmal für die antworten 
lg chriss


----------



## Aeonflu-X (18. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s9XDGD-HA1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Versuchs mit http://www.orbitdownloader.com/


----------



## chriss95 (18. Dezember 2010)

danke 
CLOSED!


----------



## Aeonflu-X (18. Dezember 2010)

No Problem.


----------



## PiGrimar (20. Dezember 2010)

Mich würd eher interessieren wie der Song ganz am Anfang heist.


----------



## K0l0ss (20. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist das aller erste von Enya...welches genau kann ich dir aber auch nicht sagen...


----------



## PiGrimar (21. Dezember 2010)

Herr der Ringe *boing* und ich kamm nicht drauf, Danke K0I0ss

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=hhUhiDjID1I[/Youtube]


----------

